# Wish List Features...



## JFL4066 (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi Yuriy,

I have about 300 hours use on the Touch DRO in the past 2 months.  Maybe it's just me but it would be great to have the decimal places after the thousandths underlined and a slightly smaller font light gray in color.  Car odometer style if you will.
Also when viewing the axis feed rate it is not a stable value. Could the sample rate be reduced or such to get it more stable. Good feature though.


----------



## ycroosh (Apr 13, 2020)

Wow, I'm jealous. I think I had less than 300 in the shop in the last year 
It's an interesting idea (regarding the digit size) - I haven't thought about this before. 
I agree about the feed rate. I changed it a bit (current version recalculates it each time the DRO sends the position; new version runs a timer and recalculates it at fixed intervals). This made it a bit more stable, but still pretty annoyingly jittery, so I'm still playing with it.


----------



## JFL4066 (Apr 13, 2020)

LOL. I'm probably more than a hobby machinist.  I really like your application and will send you suggestions as I use it.


----------



## ycroosh (Apr 13, 2020)

Much appreciated
Thank you


----------



## JFL4066 (Oct 21, 2020)

Hi Yuriy,

I have been using the DRO quite a bit and have some more suggestions....

The ability to re-order the workspace points. When milling a contour you obviously follow the points in order. I sometimes create the points out of order. It would be great to touch and hold a point and drag it up or down in the list. Or if name is a preceding number, reorder by number.
The ability to change the "zone distance" of the auto snap-to function in the preview mode. When points are close together (less than 0.500") the function will not snap to the next point.
The ability to export and import workspaces. This would allow us to create and share complicated contours or hole patterns and save them.
Mentioned before - odometer style tenths numbers. Black text on white background.
Can't wait for the new version.
~John


----------



## ycroosh (Oct 21, 2020)

John,
Thank you for the suggestions.
#1 and #2 are in the works (#1 a bit different, i.e. no drag and drop, but should get you the functionality)
#3 will likely be in the "Plus" version of the app (I'm considering having a paid version with some "advanced" and "convenience" features), so that will come later. There are complications with Android and local storage that i need to iron out
#4 I tried adding "light" theme (black on white) but it ended up being a giant amount of work. If I get bored, I might do it, but given how much other stuff there is to do, I'm probably not going to touch that for a long time. Same with the smaller buttons. It's more doable, but will require a lot of UI changes to keep the whole thing aligned. I will add this to the "nice to haves", but no promises.

I'm slowly but steadily chugging along with the new version. There are still a few major areas that I haven't finished, namely saved tool management, USB connectivity and preference bank switching. 

Regards
Yuriy


----------



## RJSakowski (Oct 21, 2020)

I have been using the original version so I don't know if these issues have been addressed on later versions.I have a 3 axis install on a Grizzly G0602 lathe. I had a problem with EMC issues that was ultimately solved by adding bypass capacitors to the iGaging read heads.  I used to have a connection problem where I would lose my connection and have to reboot.  That was solved by turning the WiFi connection off on my tablet (RCA Voyager).  I have an issue where the screen would stop updating every so often.  It lasts about a second and I don't lose any counts.  I am assuming that this is an interrupt issue.  It isn't critical to use but it is annoying in that if I am turning or facing to an endpoint and I lose the signal, I could overshoot my stopping point.


----------



## JFL4066 (Oct 22, 2020)

Yuriy,

#4 How about just making the tenths digit a different color? White?    

A paid plus version would be fine with me. Added features that would put Touch DRO beyond a standard DRO would be a huge benefit. 

Thanks for all of the great work!

~John


----------



## Hard_ware (Jan 12, 2021)

After setting it up on my lathe a few suggestions to make the software* much more powerful for a lathe*.

1. For Lathe use, drop the X-Z.  Use X-Y like milling ( why because your workspace  uses X-Y) For tool offsets as well *Z is useless in workspace for a lathe*. Having ability for X-Y tool offset is all that's needed on a lathe.

   A *powerful feature* is the ability to make and store lathe cutting profiles using X-Y in workspace.

   Storing points in the workspace you just pullup the workspace and touch tool off and zero and you have your *cutting profile in a graphic *not like a Chinese digital readout.

  Easy repeat turning of parts, watch the green position marker and line it up with the stored points and cut away no blue print needed.

  Blind internal cutting easy as well if you want a .050 wall thickness  re-zero .050 out on carriage and .050 in on cross slide, now your internal profile is set for a .050 wall thickness.   *NO digital display lathe DRO can do this*. *The workspace feature makes this possible!

I don't think this would require much in the software to implement this.


Now implementing this might be a more difficult but very possible.*
2. W axis, adding a Degree input for compound angle to adjust X-Y position based on W position vs angle set would top this off as perfected no improvements possible after that for lathe use. Having a option to enable/disable this in software on screen to reduce processing load. This would be un touchable no other DRO setup would come close.

Thanks !


----------



## Jim F (Jan 12, 2021)

The lathe axis are z and x.


----------



## Hard_ware (Jan 12, 2021)

Yes but yuriy's software the workspace even for a lathe is only x-y-z plane with Z the vertical. Well  no such thing as a vertical on a lathe unless you stand it up   If the workspace for a lathe was able to have X-Z like the tool offset setting then it would function ok but it does not at this point. So a work around is to use X-Y and be able to save profiles, which allow's anyone to calculate and cut any radial by hand cranking on a lathe quickly by following the profile graphically. Just like Sesame Street "one of these things is just like the other". Very powerful feature for any lathe, input data from a 3d printed profile placed in the tailstock and traced and saved into the work.
Link to imgur video


----------



## Jim F (Jan 12, 2021)

y is a milling attachment.


----------



## JFL4066 (Jan 12, 2021)

My next machine for DRO is my lathe. Looking to setup three axis. Traverse, X axis , cross slide, Z axis, and compound slide. Compound slide would be good for threading and taper cutting. A rotational readout (B axis?) on the compound would be great. Do they make a sensor/reader that reads circumference and convert to degrees with a known diameter/radius?

Yuriy,  You could quite easily quit your day job and sell commercially. The conventional DRO displays have not changed in a long time. It would be awesome to have a DRO with a graphical workspace such as tool path on a CAM display.


----------



## Jim F (Jan 12, 2021)

JFL4066 said:


> My next machine for DRO is my lathe. Looking to setup three axis. Traverse, X axis , cross slide, Z axis, and compound slide. Compound slide would be good for threading and taper cutting. A rotational readout (B axis?) on the compound would be great. Do they make a sensor/reader that reads circumference and convert to degrees with a known diameter/radius?
> 
> Yuriy,  You could quite easily quit your day job and sell commercially. The conventional DRO displays have not changed in a long time. It would be awesome to have a DRO with a graphical workspace such as tool path on a CAM display.


Carriage is Z, cross slide is X.


----------



## Hard_ware (Jan 12, 2021)

JFL4066 said:


> My next machine for DRO is my lathe. Looking to setup three axis. Traverse, X axis , cross slide, Z axis, and compound slide. Compound slide would be good for threading and taper cutting. A rotational readout (B axis?) on the compound would be great. Do they make a sensor/reader that reads circumference and convert to degrees with a known diameter/radius?
> 
> Yuriy,  You could quite easily quit your day job and sell commercially. The conventional DRO displays have not changed in a long time. It would be awesome to have a DRO with a graphical workspace such as tool path on a CAM display.


Yuriy's touch dro does this already, just have use x-y as a work around for now unless he fixes the issue.
But its awesome! even with the work around. I am trying to post a link to a video example I made.
Internet connection is slow at my current location.

If you are set on a Z coordinate you can't use this feature at this time, as a Z will not move the workspace  left or right.
You have to use the y to get that in the workspace. 


https://imgur.com/QULIva7


----------



## JFL4066 (Jan 12, 2021)

Jim F said:


> Carriage is Z, cross slide is X.


oops. Right!


----------



## Hard_ware (Jan 12, 2021)

oops. Right!

I think that is what you are looking for.  Did you watch video?


----------



## JFL4066 (Jan 12, 2021)

Hard_ware said:


> Yuriy's touch dro does this already, just have use x-y as a work around for now unless he fixes the issue.
> But its awesome! even with the work around. I am trying to post a link to a video example I made.
> Internet connection is slow at my current location.
> 
> ...


Right, I use it on my mill.  What would be great is to import that profile (or tool path) into a workspace and then follow it. Would save a lot of manual inputting of points.


----------



## Hard_ware (Jan 12, 2021)

JFL4066 said:


> Right, I use it on my mill.  What would be great is to import that profile (or tool path) into a workspace and then follow it. Would save a lot of manual inputting of points.


Import feature is not yet implemented. But I think that’s coming as well as a graphic import or background which would be awesome for cutting a profile. I use a 3D printed profile to input the points in to the workspace and save it for my lathe, just x,y data saved.
The part turning on the lathe was cut by hand and the radius was calculated with touch dro.


----------



## ycroosh (Jan 12, 2021)

Hard_ware said:


> After setting it up on my lathe a few suggestions to make the software* much more powerful for a lathe*.
> 
> 1. For Lathe use, drop the X-Z.  Use X-Y like milling ( why because your workspace  uses X-Y) For tool offsets as well *Z is useless in workspace for a lathe*. Having ability for X-Y tool offset is all that's needed on a lathe.
> 
> ...



For #1 I am rediong the graphical display to be able to switch display planes. For the lathe it will default for X/Z; for the mill it will default for X/Z but will be able to switch to X/Z or Y/Z if needed. 

For #2 I've added something similar that will get to the same end result. I don't know what to call it yet, but in essence you will be able to enter formula for any axis that uses inputs or outputs from oter axes. This will let you use W axis output as input into X and Z axis readouts. (X_in * sin(W_out) or something similar).

Regards
Yuriy


----------



## Hard_ware (Jan 12, 2021)

ycroosh said:


> For #1 I am rediong the graphical display to be able to switch display planes. For the lathe it will default for X/Z; for the mill it will default for X/Z but will be able to switch to X/Z or Y/Z if needed.
> 
> For #2 I've added something similar that will get to the same end result. I don't know what to call it yet, but in essence you will be able to enter formula for any axis that uses inputs or outputs from oter axes. This will let you use W axis output as input into X and Z axis readouts. (X_in * sin(W_out) or something similar).
> 
> ...


“Compound calculation“ would be good as it will interact with other axis.
Thanks !
I have posted the video in another forum and will make a few more demonstrating the powerful features hope to send customers your way. I would gladly pay and I am sure others would too, for the  upgraded software in the App Store or PayPal. You have put significant time into this. I just received a Shahe board from you just over a week ago and it’s working great. I printed a magnetic mount setup so very simple attachment and detachment.


----------



## ycroosh (Jan 12, 2021)

Hard_ware said:


> “Compound calculation“ would be good as it will interact with other axis.
> Thanks !
> I have posted the video in another forum and will make a few more demonstrating the powerful features hope to send customers your way. I would gladly pay and I am sure others would too, for the  upgraded software in the App Store or PayPal. You have put significant time into this. I just received a Shahe board from you just over a week ago and it’s working great. I printed a magnetic mount setup so very simple attachment and detachment.


Thank you. I really appreciate it.
As far as chargin for the app, I have toyed with the idea of a "Plus" version that would be paid, but so far it's not paning out. I can't (don't want to) take away existing feature from the app and move them behind the "pay wall", since that would be pretty crappy for the current users. I.e. I passionately hate when companies do that to me (ahem, Fusion 360...), so I won't do it to others. I would need to come up with enough "premium" features to make paying fot them a good value proposition, but keep the free version full featured enough. In other words this is complicated and I don't have time and energy to deal with it  My main job pays the bills pretty well, so for now I don't need to worry about squeezing every possible dollar out of TouchDRO.

On the other hand, if I can sell enough pre-made boards/units, that will cover my expenses and give me motivation to keep working on the project. I'm slowly redesigning the boards to make them less expensive do build, so I can get my prices to be more competitive with Chinese DROs. I think that is a more constructive direction for now.

Best regards
Yuriy


----------



## Hard_ware (Jan 12, 2021)

ycroosh said:


> Thank you. I really appreciate it.
> As far as chargin for the app, I have toyed with the idea of a "Plus" version that would be paid, but so far it's not paning out. I can't (don't want to) take away existing feature from the app and move them behind the "pay wall", since that would be pretty crappy for the current users. I.e. I passionately hate when companies do that to me (ahem, Fusion 360...), so I won't do it to others. I would need to come up with enough "premium" features to make paying fot them a good value proposition, but keep the free version full featured enough. In other words this is complicated and I don't have time and energy to deal with it  My main job pays the bills pretty well, so for now I don't need to worry about squeezing every possible dollar out of TouchDRO.
> 
> On the other hand, if I can sell enough pre-made boards/units, that will cover my expenses and give me motivation to keep working on the project. I'm slowly redesigning the boards to make them less expensive do build, so I can get my prices to be more competitive with Chinese DROs. I think that is a more constructive direction for now.
> ...


That’s why I bought your board I already made an arduino version that works just wanted to support your efforts.  Hope your board sales increase. I just ordered a v2 glass scale board from you.
Thanks again!


----------



## nighthawkFmobil (Feb 10, 2021)

Awww this yuriy guy, inspiring all kinds of people. not only have you made a technology more widely available you're also teaching people  invaluable things most of us have a hard time learning on our own. Thanks


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 24, 2021)

I hate to be a stick in the mud, but I’m just not an electronics wiz. I wish the W connection could plug into my Samsung and I didn’t have to deal with the glitches I have with Bluetooth. Something in my garage messes with Bluetooth and I’ve been in the middle of a project and it has just changed the value. Luckily I remembered where I was. I love the interface and the features, just not Bluetooth.


----------



## ycroosh (Feb 24, 2021)

C-Bag,
Bluetooth is as close to bulletproof as it comes. The protocol was developed for noisy environments and has layers of error correction.
The change in value was most likely a glitch in scale readout (there is no mechanism where Bluetooth can do that since it's a digital protocol and glitches would result in packet loss, not an incorrect display).
Which adapter/scales do you use?
Regards
Yuriy


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 24, 2021)

I was afraid of that. They are igaging EZ View plus. Never had a problem with the igaging setup. Could it just be a simple as the wall wort or cable from the wort to the touchDRO ?


----------



## ycroosh (Feb 24, 2021)

When a scale compeltely changes the position (not just jumps pack and forth) it's usually something to do with the power line. 
Does the issue happen often, or did it happen once? What version of TouchDRO adapter do you have? DIY or pre-made? What versoin of the firmware?


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 24, 2021)

Was the guy who bought what I think was your first 3D printed case along with the pre-made board. I appreciate you getting back to me and the problem being in the power supply side makes sense. I‘ll see what I can come up with.


----------

